# Car. Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto Cigar Review - Favorite Everyday Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is my favorite fallback smoke. It reminds me alot of Rocky's 92, but at a better price. I've not had any burn issues with these, ever. Smoo...

Read the full review here: Car. Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto Cigar Review - Favorite Everyday Smoke


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

When I first started smoking cigars, those were one of my favorites, maybe its time to revisit them once again.


----------

